# The XXX GTO is up on E-bay.....



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Yup, THE real deal XXX GTO is up for sale on fleabay...


Hurry! Only 6 days left to own the iconic Vin Diesel driven GTO built by Eddie Paul customs.



Bidding is up to $17,300 and counting.....

Pontiac GTO Custom | eBay

*1967 PONTIAC GTO FROM THE MOVIE "XXX"

WITH VIN DIESEL!*​This amazing piece of movie memorabilia is from the private collection of Eddie Paul of EP Industries. One of the most famous builder of Hollywood movie cars. Eddie built all the cars for the movie "Grease," the original "Fast and the Furious," and "2 fast 2 Furious," "Streets of Fire," Sylvestor Stallone's Mercury in the movie "Cobra," plus many, many more! Eddie has built custom cars and bikes for over 100 movies! The Pontiacs in "XXX" were actually LeMans' with GTO taillights and badges. There were 12 customized for the movie, only 4 are known to have survived filming. This is by far the nicest one! The only one to have received a body-off build as it was what the studio calls a "picture car." This was the car used in all promo for the movie. TV ads, trailers, still shots, posters, etc... All had the original engines, or small block Chevys, this one has a crate 502 Chevrolet big block, mildly warmed over with a turbo 400 trans. 4 wheel Baer disc brakes with vented rotors. Currie rear end, Auto Meter gauges, new interior. The paint is House of Kolor Chameleon which at the time was $450 PER PINT! Hood scoop has red lighting on the sides. The only visual difference in the car from the movie, is the Eddie laser cut XXX in a custom grille he built. The car looks, runs and handles amazing! A rare chance to own a fully documented piece of automotive movie history, a perfect addition to the serious collector! Please email with any questions. Car is located in El Segundo, California.


:leaving:


----------



## Orion88 (Apr 24, 2012)

I can only hope the ones used in the driving scenes had a Pontiac Motor......


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Took these pics of it when I was at the GTOAA Convention in Loveland Colorado in July 2012.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)




----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Oddly, it does nothing for me.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree, Chuck, but not oddly. Obviously is more like it!! _YECH!_!!


----------



## Indetrucks (Apr 2, 2013)

They ruined that car...
What's up with the air filter relocation deal?


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Bidding is only up to $20K with 4 days 8 hours left.



Hurry GeeTee, you may lose your dreamcar! :rofl:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Personally I don't care for it. I prefer the look of classic with no to little to no over the top resto modding. This includes Foose wheels on them. To me they don't look right on these. 

This car was advertised heavily in 2012 for the convention.


----------



## 69Goatee (Aug 14, 2009)

Not the same car. I too saw the convertible at the GTOAA show here in Wichita. That was the "weapons" car with the rockets, flame thrower and the top that flew off so Vin could use the seat back/parachute. The back seat also flipped around to uncover guns. The one on eBay says it was a frame off resto with a 502 BBC. It might be a nice car without the stupid hood scoop....and cheby engine.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

pitch that stupid scoop and the side pipes- and while we are at it remove it from the top banner for this page, at least the one for sale doesnt have the 6 trillion lights and useless gauges as the other one


----------



## topfuel67 (Dec 23, 2008)

crustysack said:


> and while we are at it remove it from the top banner for this page,


X2! No representation of a real 60's GTO on the banner is not right.


----------

